# Two Of My Greats



## Lon (Dec 27, 2016)

ABI & TANNER     A Couple of Winners


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

They're adorable, Lon! You must be very proud.


----------



## Carla (Dec 27, 2016)

Little angels, Lon.


----------



## jujube (Dec 27, 2016)

They are real cuties, Lon.  Lucky great-grandpa!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

Beautiful children Lon! My goodness, they look so much alike.


----------

